# We are blessed



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

I didn't want to hijack Bobby's thread to say that we were blessed with no damage to our home or building. 
Want to let everyone know we will have lots of wood available if anyone is interested. 
We lost four huge hackberry trees blown over at the root ball plus a pretty large plum and peach. Then there is the huge elm we'll have to take out after half of it landed on the propane tank. Don't know if anyone has played with bottle brush wood but if it has the same aroma when turning as it does when you brush against while mowing you should enjoy. Know nothing about how it looks inside though. After that it's mainly tallow trees blown over or broken.
If anyone is interested in any of this stuff let me know and we can figure out a handoff after we get everything cleaned up over the next couple weeks.......


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Fruitwood usually has some nice grain/color but its rather unstable and will check and crack easily. Its worth saving IMHO even if you have to use some acrylic filler in the cracks.
I'll bet the rootstock has some really fine grain and may be a little more stable............

dick


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

I lost a couple of Hackberries and will start cutting them up. I planned to keep the forks etc. but is there any use for the trunks or limbs? If anybody wants any let me know how long you need them. Computer time is limited so call me at 281-450-2018 and leave a message if I don't answer.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Bob...glad you did well! We are the same, no damage to the house just trees, shrubs and fence. I also lost a bottle brush tree.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

*"We are blessed"*  You got that right! 

Just got powered back up 11:30 Sunday evening. All is well in Deer Park..minor roof damage. Keep us posted...jim&karen


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Anyone need any pecan, oak or pine


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

I'd love all the peach and plum. Stack em up or just leave them to the side and I'll take care of them when this city gets going again. I've got plenty of chainsaw time in the last couple days. I've been after some peach for a long time.
later, biggreen


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I got a big ash tree that has a date with the chainsaw, so if anyone wants a slice, say the word  I'm going to keep some to make my mother something LOL


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Big -- I'll set the plum and peach aside for you. What is the smallest diameter you want?? We can work out pick/delivery later -- storage space is not an issue for me. Our chain saws and power pruner are getting a huge workout this week and more weeks to come. We have 40 or so trees on the chopping block --- minus 5.......


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

I'll take all I can get down to maybe an inch or two. The smaller stuff will be used on the smoker. The big stuff on the lathe. Let me know when things settle down and I'll make a road trip. Longer pieces are fine. Make it easy on yourself. Pull the tree to the side and I'll cut it myself, I'm easy (just don't tell anyone).
Thanks, biggreen


----------



## The Captain (Aug 30, 2006)

Hey Hooked my friend.Yes we are indeed blessed. Life is so precious.


----------

